# newer style audi led turning lights



## ryguy886 (Aug 23, 2009)

Where can I find a set of the LED style turing lights that will fit into the fog light grill openings on my 2004 A6 3.0? Wondering if most people custom modify those or if they can be purchased for a specific application?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## johnsamuels (Aug 25, 2008)

ryguy886,
These are bright, look hot and are inexpensive.
It is a start, so follow this link
http://www.licomledusa.com/blo...moled/
There are others, but in my opinion these are the best for for the fog grill.


----------

